# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  BricsCAD - Phần mềm CAD 2D/3D mới thay thế AutoCAD?

## VietCAD Co.

BricsCAD là một phần mềm ứng dụng hỗ trợ thiết kế trên máy tính vượt trội. Với nhiều tính năng mạnh mẽ và thông minh, thân thiện với người sử dụng, BricsCAD ngày càng phổ biến và được sử dụng nhiều bởi các công ty thiết kế, xây dựng. BricsCAD được đánh giá là sự thay thế xứng đáng và vượt trội hơn AutoCAD.
Một số tính năng vượt trội của BricsCAD so với AutoCAD như:
•	Password Protection
•	Contextual Quad Menu
•	Searchable Settings (Variables) Dialog Box
•	Drawing Explorer
•	2D Dynamic UCS
•	3D Dynamic UCS
•	2D Parameters, Constraints
Xem thêm tại đây chi tiết so sánh tính năng : http://bricscad.vn/so-sanh-tinh-nang...cad-va-autocad
Tham khảo các phần mềm CAD thông dụng hiện nay:
https://mastercam.vn/
https://ptcvietnam.vn/
https://lumion3d.vn/
https://vietcad.com/tin-tuc-su-kien.html
https://vietcad.edu.vn/khoa-hoc-autodesk-atc

----------

